# g3 stylus pro 3880 start up issue.. powers down



## gravitygearink (Oct 20, 2014)

having a power up issue with my g3 printer. it first powered down when i started it on day and ran a power cleaning. as soon as the power clean was over the printer shut down. now everytime i turn it on it powers down about 3 seconds into the power up at the same spot each time. i opened it up and checked the mother board and all the connection points to make sure everything was properly connected and there wasn't any damage or burns anywhere. any ideas what could be wrong?

i also only found one glass fuse on the mother board are there more anywhere else?


----------

